# Peeling Penis?



## kriket

DS's penis is peeling.

Normal? Should I do anything for him? I let him run around naked a little more than usual.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
DS's penis is peeling.

Normal? Should I do anything for him? I let him run around naked a little more than usual.

The exterior, shaft and foreskin? or underneath it.


----------



## nsmomtobe

I am also wondering what you mean. I am picturing dry skin peeling. Is that what you mean?


----------



## kriket

dry skin peeling style. The exterior, shaft and foreskin. It doesn't seem to bother him, but it's noticeably peeling. The skin doesn't look dry, and the flakes, or peels rather, are moist and pliable. Like when your feet peel and you can remove a whole sheet of skin. But you know you shouldn't because it will be sensitive?

Should I put lotion on it? We CD, so I don't want to get anything into the diapers.

Actually, I just thought of something. DH decided to use a different detergent, he may have used it on the diapers, and DS has delicate skin like me. I didn't totally break out, but I had to rewash my underwear because my girlie bits didn't like being sweaty with different laundry detergent. Could this have done it? I'm going to strip his diapers just in case.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
dry skin peeling style. The exterior, shaft and foreskin. It doesn't seem to bother him, but it's noticeably peeling. The skin doesn't look dry, and the flakes, or peels rather, are moist and pliable. Like when your feet peel and you can remove a whole sheet of skin. But you know you shouldn't because it will be sensitive?

Should I put lotion on it? We CD, so I don't want to get anything into the diapers.

Actually, I just thought of something. DH decided to use a different detergent, he may have used it on the diapers, and DS has delicate skin like me. I didn't totally break out, but I had to rewash my underwear because my girlie bits didn't like being sweaty with different laundry detergent. Could this have done it? I'm going to strip his diapers just in case.

Could this be a yeast infection?


----------



## eepster

Yeast infection pops into my mind. Then sunburn. New detergent is a definite possible culprit.

I would avoid putting anything on it that isn't designed to be used on the diaper region. I always had good results from Burts Bees diaper cream (DS still sometimes puts it on himself when his bottom is itchy.)


----------



## 123

I don't know for sure what it is, but it's happened to one of my sons and also to a nephew of mine. In both cases they were dealing with a diaper rash at the time.

With my son, the end got red and swollen and then it really peeled just like you describe. But it didn't seem to cause any discomfort to him. He was about two at the time, so we let him go diaperless in the house and he ended up about 80% potty trained by the time it went away. So we never did go back to diapers with him. Also, he was a bit retractable afterward and he hadn't been before. So I think it was a combination of separation starting and the diaper rash and maybe something else. Naked time definitely helped, though.

My nephew was about 10 months old and he had a rash and was getting over a cold when it happened. My sister freaked out a bit and called me, since she remembered that I had talked about it happening with Quinn. She did a bunch of naked time, too (although less than I did because he was younger and it was a colder time of year). She also found some diaper cream with tea tree oil in it, I forget what brand. That seemed to help and it went away in about a week.

Edited to add: It was Burt's Bees Diaper Ointment. She says she doesn't think it had tea tree oil in it (my mistake). She says it's really greasy but it helped quickly.


----------



## MyBoysBlue

My DS's little but got all dry and red and peeled when he suddenly went from wearing cloth diapers all the time to just underwear or naked. Is it a new occurrence that you let him run around naked?


----------



## mummy2jess

my son has this sometimes it tends to go away on it own although once or twice I have used barrier cream on it especially when he was in nappies.


----------



## Galatea

Yeast rash will peel.


----------



## thixle

Yeast is very common (for anyone, really) especially people who eat a lot of sugar or have been on antibiotics. Unfortunately, some doctors and nurses will tell you boys don't get yeast infections







Yeast usually grows in warm, moist places and often shows as peeling on surface skin (which just appears different than the cottage cheese style discharge from a vaginal or oral yeast infection).

Good news-- apply OTC 7-day Monistat (or store brand) cream 3-4 times a day for 7 days. If it is yeast, you will see improvement within 2-3 days, but use the full 7 day course! If it doesn't look better in 3 days, I would blame the detergent (and possibly see a friendly doc for a swab).


----------



## kriket

I have some cream the CNP gave me a while back for a yeast diaper rash. I think I will try that.

Then today he throws another one at me! His penis doesn't appear to be peeling any more, but now he has a couple spots on his scrotum that almost appear to be boils, or some other liquid filled abrasion. The don't seem to hurt, though, they look extremely painful! I put some of the yeast creme on him and sent him to bed in a disposable. I will check it tomorrow. I think we will be spending some diaper free time tomorrow. It's been really hot and sticky here too.


----------

